# Bac / baccalauréat avec mention assez bien



## ~Angel~

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


Hello,
pouvez-vous m'aider a traduire 'mention assez bien' ?
 thx


----------



## RuK

On a des équivalents dans les pays anglophones, mais cela concerne l'universitaire. Aux Etats Unis, on peut avoir une licence "summa cum laude," 'magna cum laude' ou 'cum laude', ce qui colle assez avec mention très bien, mention assez bien, mention bien. En Angleterre, certaines universités décernent des licences First Class Honors, Upper Second and Second Class Honors. Mais pour le bac, je vois mal. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux laisser en français, avec entre parenthèses (second-class honors).


----------



## ~Angel~

Merci RuK de m'avoir repondue si rapidement!! 
Je realise que je n'ai pas situee le context.
Alors voila, je traduis mes diplomes pour m'inscrire niveau graduate aux Usa.
Donc je sais qu'en France , l'odre des mentions c'est Tres bien ,Bien, Assez bien, puis satisfaisant?
Je suis en peu confuse..
Je pensais traduire assez bien par 'satisfactory' ou 'pretty good'  ?? 

Je sais que mention 'tres bien' peut se traduire par 'magna cum laude' ou 'summa cum laude'.
Donc si j'ai bien compris ce que tu suggeres , c'est de mettre ' cum laude' pour 'assez bien' ? c'est l'equivalent?


----------



## RuK

Pour moi, _cum laude_ est l'équivalent, grosso modo. Mais il vaut mieux préciser aussi la note sur vingt, comme ça c'est absolument clair pour tout le monde.


----------



## ~Angel~

Okie 
Thanks


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je ne traduirais que "avec mention" dans ton cas, sans préciser laquelle. 
C'est possible ?


----------



## ~Angel~

Ruk, t'as raison..
J'ai Google 'cum laude'..
Here's what I found ( might help others! )

In France, grades are given on a scale of 0 to 20, 20 being the highest grade, an equivalent to Excellent (E) or A+. Hence, an 18 is reserved for the truly exceptional students, and grades typically range from 8 to 15, 15 being in itself a remarkable achievement. Moreover, the French grading system has three levels of honors. At the University of Paris I (Panthéon Sorbonne), the grade equivalents are as follows:
 Mention Très Bien (*summa cum laude*) starts at a Grade Point Average (GPA) of 17 out of 20
 Mention Bien (*magna cum laude*) starts at a GPA of 15 out of 20
 Mention Assez-Bien (*cum laude*) starts at a GPA of 13 out of 20


----------



## ~Angel~

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je ne traduirais que "avec mention" dans ton cas, sans préciser laquelle.
> C'est possible ?




lol.. Thanks KaRiNE
mais cela doit etre literal 'word-for-word' translation!


----------



## Francolombiano

Bonjour a tous(tes), 

J'aurai bien voulu un peu d'aide sur les mots/diplome suivants: 

Context: diplome de Dakar..........Mots: "*Mention...Passable", "Section", "Certificat d'Aptitude á l'Ensignment Moyen". 

*Merci d'avance
Muchas Gracias


----------



## DameLaine

~Angel~ said:


> Ruk, t'as raison..
> J'ai Google 'cum laude'..
> Here's what I found ( might help others! )
> 
> In France, grades are given on a scale of 0 to 20, 20 being the highest grade, an equivalent to Excellent (E) or A+. Hence, an 18 is reserved for the truly exceptional students, and grades typically range from 8 to 15, 15 being in itself a remarkable achievement. Moreover, the French grading system has three levels of honors. At the University of Paris I (Panthéon Sorbonne), the grade equivalents are as follows:
> Mention Très Bien (*summa cum laude*) starts at a Grade Point Average (GPA) of 17 out of 20
> Mention Bien (*magna cum laude*) starts at a GPA of 15 out of 20
> Mention Assez-Bien (*cum laude*) starts at a GPA of 13 out of 20



Usually (for the Baccalauréat for instance, and many other diploma), the grade equivalent is as follows:

Mention Passable : 10-12 out of 20
Mention Assez Bien : 12-14 out of 20
Mention Bien : 14-16 out of 20
Mention Très Bien : more than 16 out of 20


----------



## Litchee

personnellement je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "passable" au bac - j'aurais bien aimé, j'ai eu 11 et des poussières ^^
du coup je ne pense pas que, si ça existe, ça ait une quelconque valeur officielle.


----------



## DameLaine

En effet, quand tu as la mention passable, tu ne la fais pas paraitre sur ton CV  
Evidemment, tout le monde a au moins la mention Passable, donc il est inutile de le préciser (à moins d'avoir son Bac au rattrapage?)


----------



## Calamitintin

Est-ce qu'on traduit de la même façon une mention TB au Bac et une mention TB à un diplôme d'ingénieur ? Summa cum laude dans les deux cas ? Is is true only for the US or also for UK?


----------



## liliange

j'ai lu quelque part que mettre juste le diplôme et un "with honors" pour signifier qu'il y avait une mention ça pouvait marcher aussi...


----------



## Shang Qin Li

liliange said:


> j'ai lu quelque part que mettre juste le diplôme et un "with honors" pour signifier qu'il y avait une mention ça pouvait marcher aussi...


 
The latin expressions given upstream are right, though seldom used. Here is a link that might help you further.
In the UK we use grades (A, B, C....) at college. And BA, BA Hon, MA, MS, PHd.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachel...ralia.2C_New_Zealand_and_Ontario_.28Canada.29


----------



## Calamitintin

Bonne  idée  Merci !


----------



## Grumumble

At school, our top grade (an A) _could _be further distinguished by 
A pass with
distinction = mention très bien
merit = mention bien

can't remùebmer if there was an assez bien, perhaps "comfortable pass" works best


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Grumumble said:


> At school, our top grade (an A) _could _be further distinguished by
> A pass with
> distinction = mention très bien
> merit = mention bien
> 
> can't remùebmer if there was an assez bien, perhaps "comfortable pass" works best


 
I don't think I heard "comfortable pass" while at college or university. Now, distinction and merit sound fine. But they didn't use them at least where I was (Poole Technical College or the SOAS). All we got was a letter A through F, with + or ++ (Ex: B+ or B++) or - and -- (Ex: A- or A--)... with F meaning Fail (you're hopeless) and A++ (the highest mark you could get)


----------



## L'irlandais

Shang Qin Li said:


> I don't think I heard "comfortable pass" while at college or university. Now, distinction and merit sound fine. But they didn't use them at least where I was (Poole Technical College or the SOAS). All we got was a letter A through F, with + or ++ (Ex: B+ or B++) or - and -- (Ex: A- or A--)... with F meaning Fail (you're hopeless) and A++ (the highest mark you could get)


Not forgetting N.G. for No Grade which was for those with less than 3 out of 20.


----------



## Shang Qin Li

Dear L'irlandais,
We never got anything else but letters as marks; never a number. A 3/20 would roughly correspond to a E--. or perhaps a F++. We never got an NG either. Do you use numbers in Ireland (as the French do) ?


----------



## L'irlandais

I went to a Regional Technical College (RTC), while our results were marked A, B, c, D with an N.G. (no grade) for the weakest, those with less than 15 or 20 % 
I no longer remember the exact scoring; however the end of year result a either :
*a pass *(that is over 40 %)
*a credit* over 55%
or *a distinction*  over 70% (not sure of the exact percentages)


----------



## Shang Qin Li

L'irlandais said:


> I went to a Regional Technical College (RTC), while our results were marked A, B, c, D with an N.G. (no grade) for the weakest, those with less than 15 or 20 %
> I no longer remember the exact scoring; however the end of year result a either :
> *a pass *(that is over 40 %)
> *a credit* over 55%
> or *a distinction* over 70% (not sure of the exact percentages)


 
Yes, so there is a difference ! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Calamitintin

Yes, thank you!


----------



## annalek26

Dear colleagues,

I am translating 2 diplomas: "licence" and "maîtrise".
What does the word "mention" mean in the context of these diplomas? Is it a grade???
I am particularly interested in "mention passable" and "mention assez bien". 
Thanks in advance for your time and efforts to answer my question.


----------



## LILOIA

It corresponds to the marks the student got in his/her diplomas :
e.g. 10 to 11 / 20 : mention passable
11 to 13 / 20 : mention assez bien
13 to 15 / 20 : mention bien
15 or more / 20 : mention très bien
This is just to give you an idea, I'm not sure at all of the marks.
It adds something to the diploma : a "licence" with a "mention très bien" has more value than one with a "mention passable" (average). It might make the difference if you apply for a teaching job, or to enter a high school.
Of course, a university teacher would tell you more precisely about it, but that's the idea.


----------



## thbruxelles

LILOIA said:


> It corresponds to the marks the student got in his/her diplomas :
> e.g. 10 to 11 / 20 : mention passable
> 11 to 13 / 20 : mention assez bien
> 13 to 15 / 20 : mention bien
> 15 or more / 20 : mention très bien
> This is just to give you an idea, I'm not sure at all of the marks.
> It adds something to the diploma : a "licence" with a "mention très bien" has more value than one with a "mention passable" (average). It might make the difference if you apply for a teaching job, or to enter a high school.
> Of course, a university teacher would tell you more precisely about it, but that's the idea.


 

Exactly, when I was a student:
12 out of 20 = passable
14 = bien
16 = très bien
18 = excellent


----------



## annalek26

Thanks...
I have seached for these terms in Google and found some of the possible translations of
1. *mention assez bien*: *lower second class honours* or *"C" mark*
2. *mention passable*: *pass, passmark, enough to pass*.
Personally I like *lower second class honours* and *passmark *best of all. 
Dear colleagues, do you think this translation is adequate?

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

In France, the standard "mentions" at the baccalauréat or higher degrees are :
_passable_ if your aggregate mark is *10* (not 12) out of 20
_assez bien_ : 12 out of 20
_bien_ : 14 out of 20
_très bien_ : 16 + out of 20

regarding the British equivalents, this should help : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_undergraduate_degree_classification


----------



## annalek26

Thanks a lot, Jean-Michel!


----------



## wadrawa

Re: Mention assez bien
Check this out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_honors


----------

